# dimensions of a rabbit wringer?



## ohiogoatgirl

hello! i'm a very independant person and i will soon be getting rabbits for meat and selling. i would like to have everything ready for butchering ASAP. i have been reading alot about different ways to butcher and i really like the rabbit wringer. i think i understand how it works and i've watched a video of people using them. the part i cant seem to get is how long is it? what is the width at the open  end? width at the closed end (the bottom of the V part)? i read somewhere about someone who used a crutch to to the same thing. was thinking i could make a "wringer" type of my own. thanks!


----------



## brentr

I made my own from some angle iron and re-bar.  2" angle iron eight inches long, 3/8" re-bar long enough to have a 4" opening at the wide end of the V, and 1" at the closed end.


----------



## DKRabbitry

I have never seen one in person but have been poking at DH to make me one.  Glad to know someone else has done it successfully.  Thanks for the question and imput


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

hm....? is this about right? sorry for the poor doodle still learning my skills on a laptop


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Remember, the metal bar shouldn't go against a flat board. You need to have somewhat of a protruding edge on the backside too so that there's more of a point (see above image). As you put the rabbit in the wringer, facing away, it needs room for it's chin and such to be able to overhand a little bit. If not, it's face is flat up against the board and may not be as efficient.

Essentially, it's only two pieces of metal. A 90 degree angle bar with some kind of rebar or similar shaped bar angled toward it. It can even go to a point in the connection and doesn't necessarily need the end bend. The Rabbit Wringer is a handy tool and he's got it set up really nice and fine tuned with the angles, but people have used a similar setup for many years.

You can also make it out of a board, by just cutting a "V" shape out and connecting the board to something that will allow you to pull against it. 

Just remember, when you're pulling, you're not pulling straight down. You're pulling at an angle which better snaps the neck and makes it a quicker dispatch.

Also, the manufacturer sells the "Rabbit Wrangler" which is a non-stainless version which would just need primer and paint. It's a lot cheaper of those wanting a ready made one at a lower cost.


----------



## Mea

ok....  Looking at  AZ's picture shows the wringer slightly differently than the photo in the 'Harvest Time ' thread.    May i ask... which way is UP ???  or can it be mounted either way ??  It certainly looks like an effecient wat to do rabbits.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Mea said:
			
		

> ok....  Looking at  AZ's picture shows the wringer slightly differently than the photo in the 'Harvest Time ' thread.    May i ask... which way is UP ???  or can it be mounted either way ??  It certainly looks like an effecient wat to do rabbits.


It is mounted exactly like it is shown. The flat side on the left is mounted to a wall. The bar is sticking out to the right. You slide the rabbit's neck in and pull straight to the right side (based on the picture). So the nose of the rabbit is facing left, against the wall (which is why you need it sticking out from the wall a little bit). What you can't see is there are a couple holes in the flat side, which is used to screw or bolt to the wall.

The harvest time thread has the wringer mounted upside down. This could be for many reasons. Perhaps they wanted to have the opening on the other side. I'm not sure. It works either way, but it's probably better if the face isn't potentially getting scratched by the nuts when sliding in. And probably better to have the nuts on the back side of the board instead of sticking out of the front. But like I said, there's probably a good reason that they did it that way based upon the location and maneuverability.


----------



## CCourson05

This is what we made today... My grandfather is a certified welder. I'm proud of it. Lol.


----------



## AZ Rabbits

Nice! I bet it cost you under $5 to make too!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl

ahhh... i see...


----------



## CCourson05

AZ Rabbits said:
			
		

> Nice! I bet it cost you under $5 to make too!


Well we used scrap pieces, so the only cost was the fuel for welder. Lol.


----------

